# Vanderbilt Assessment



## Jlanglais (Feb 3, 2012)

Is there a billable code for this assessment for ADD/ADHD?  As i understand it code 96110 is a billable code for Autism screeing and so I am wondering if there is a code for the Vanderbilt assessment.  Thank you.....I am new to Pediatric codeing.


----------



## HBULLOCK (Feb 14, 2012)

No. It is part of the E/M.  The doctor goes over them during the visit/consultation to decide if pt meets criteria.  Hope that helps.


----------



## csterling (Feb 17, 2012)

*96110 for scoring Vanderbilt rating scales*

Actually, you can bill 96110 to score the Vanderbilt scales.  According to the AAP ADHD coding fact sheet:

"The use of developmental screening instruments of a limited nature (eg, Developmental Screening Test II, Early Language Milestone Screen, PEDS, Ages and Stages, and Vanderbilt ADHD rating scales) is reported using CPT code 96110 (developmental testing; limited)."

If more than 1 Vanderbilt is scored, you may biil multiple units of 96110.


----------



## HBULLOCK (Feb 17, 2012)

Carole, 

  I have checked the CPT book and it does not say you can use 96110 for Vanderbilts. I thought we were supposed to follow the AMA rules for coding as stated in the CPT manual not the AAP. I'd like to know if anyone else uses that code for the Vanderbilt paperwork.  Thanks


----------



## ewinnacott (Apr 12, 2012)

96110 is being replaced with G0451 as of 1/1/2012. After trying to decipher the medicare LCD I couldn't find anything that says that you can or cannot bill with the G0451 for the Vanderbilt.


----------



## KERRIEA (May 3, 2012)

We bill 96110 for ADHD vanderbilt forms.  Check your Coding for Pediatrics book authored by American Academy of Pediatrics. In the 2012 edition look at page 60 which discusses this. Also on page 429 there is a Developmental Screening/Testing Coding Fact Sheet which discusses this as well. 

We also charge the 96110 for every form that is completed by a parent/teacher. Some payers pay, some deny as global and some drop to patient responsbiility.


----------

